# Best Independent Character?



## T3rowsfromreno (Dec 11, 2010)

Ok I know im going to take a lot of heat for this one but plz feel free to put your voice in and let me know what you think the best Independent Character is.

If you want to ask me, and of course being an ork player, I will say it is Ghazghkull, not for his prophet of the waaagh rule, but for the 2+ mega armor that allows him to have a PK with 5 base attacks and 7 when he charges. So if i did my math right that means that if you let him charge a LR that he will be getting 7 S10 hits, makes me feel amazing, whos your go to man?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Shadowsun.
















*NOT!*


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Hmm this is actually a good question. Im going to say its probably a Space Marine one, but I think Lelith Hesperax definitly ranks in the "better than most" category


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Lelith looks good on paper, but she's underwhelming in actual use, except against hordes. Her million attacks help but they're only STR 3 and no power weapon. Yet she will hit first against everything and has loads of attacks.

She would probably lose a CC against 5 termies...


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

Abbadon...Unfortunately for me!


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

If you looked at KoC's ultimate unit game 6, I think Vect won. I may not correct, I can't remember fully please correct me if I'm wrong. Either way you can put him up high on the list. Along with Mephiston. He beat my Ghaz quite a few times


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Skulltaker on a Chariot ... chop, chop!!!


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Makari.
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> Makari.
> :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


I actually found that quite funny :laugh:

Skulltaker on chariot is also pretty bad arse.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Vulkan, not as good at skulltaker in CC, not as good at Tiggy, for shooting stuff, but army wide buffs, and solid ability make him the best imo.


----------



## Kalshinko (Oct 22, 2010)

Always Pedro


----------



## Refyougee (Nov 24, 2008)

Logan, because of how much he buffs the rest of a Space Wolves list


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Njal. That fuckers always forgotten because of his expense. Toughest bastard to kill, semi-wolf lord master psyker.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

D-A-C said:


> Skulltaker on a Chariot ... chop, chop!!!


Actually Skulltaker on a Juggernaut with 2-4 Bloodcrusher friends is even worse!!!

(It's just that him on a Chariot, seems more epically awesome)


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Here is what I can tell from my limited exp with IC's.

CSM
Abbaddon, Kharn

Others
Elderad, Dante


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Lelith looks good on paper, but she's underwhelming in actual use, except against hordes. Her million attacks help but they're only STR 3 and no power weapon. Yet she will hit first against everything and has loads of attacks.
> 
> She would probably lose a CC against 5 termies...


Sorry to widdle on your proverbial bonfire sunshine, but lelith has "The Penetrating Blade" ability... Which means she ignores armour saves.

Anyway, back to topic, for me it has to be Gabriel Seth. Partly because there are no rules for Sergeant Centurious anymore, and partly cos i love the idea of him headbutting anyone who rolls a 1 to hit him in CC


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> and no power weapon
> She would probably lose a CC against 5 termies...


Your kidding right? She does indeed have a power weapon, and the equivalent of a Storm Shield in combat. Although fair point on the termies, but you wouldnt assault termies with Lelith now would you?


----------



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

I actually think that Lelith could handle 5 termies with lightning claws only though, my favorites is definately Bjorn the Fell Handed, though all the Space Wolves characters rock, especially Njal. He's a tough nut to crack, he's badass and the fact I can lead my army with a dreadnought is awesome. nuff said


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

I would have to say Asdrubael Vect.

Hitting on 3's, rerolling failed hits, and wounding on 3's with a power weapon and 7 attacks off the charge with a 2+ invuln save is just too good to pass up. Plus I8! And those Orbs work wonders once you finish a combat.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

People should read my Ultimate Unit Game #6.

Had 64 special characters fighting head-to-head.
The final 8 consisted of 4 Vects, 2 Ghazghkulls, 1 Mephiston, and 1 Ahriman.

Of course, this is only in a one-on-one scenario, and doesn't take into account characters that give abilities to the army as a whole (Vulkan etc), but is still an interesting read.


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

Tycho, Dante, Corbulo.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

You really think Dante? Why? His death mask can be annoying, but doesnt really matter when a powerfist can (and often will) just smoke him anyways. 

I6 is fun, but only striking with a str4 power weapon isn't all that frightening.

Sanguard as troops, also fun, but a list built around this has a long list of flaws.

Never scattering on deep strike- Very useful, but not mind boggingly good.

Re-rolls for reserves via DS- Also good, helps you get there on time, can be a game changer, but also not spectacular.

Also my DP's love him, being MC's not IC's and his measly str4 make him a lot of fun to rip in half.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Best for what? For anti-horde? For hero hunting? For tank busting? For ranged infantry thinning? For force amplifiers? There really isn't a singe greatest IC. You would have to define the role first and then I might be able to say what IC is the best in that role, but I can't tell you who is best because there is no "best" there is simply a best for the job at hand.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

there are a couple that can fulfill all of those though, I think it was Vaz who said N'jal, he can do all that hero hunt with a force weapon, his herald of the tempest makes a mess, is a force amp, and a debuff, he can hurt vehicles with his powers. 

Vulkan in a milder sense, 3 str6 power weapon attacks aren't bad. If you build the army around him then his buff is quite powerful, obviously he lacks on the dealing ranged damage bit, but, like you said, nobody is perfect.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> there are a couple that can fulfill all of those though, I think it was Vaz who said N'jal, he can do all that hero hunt with a force weapon, his herald of the tempest makes a mess, is a force amp, and a debuff, he can hurt vehicles with his powers.


Maybe, but he fails abysmally at cost-effectiveness.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Maybe, but he fails abysmally at cost-effectiveness.


Just checked my wolf dex, he is a whopper. Christ.


----------



## .Kevin. (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah Dantes just a step above mediocre. I still get bugged how Calgar has Eternal Warrior but this Golden Boy fool doesn't.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Im going to have to agree with Lord Sven. Point for point Vulcan is probably the best character just for the army upgrades. An army built around him is massivly effective against many armies and he is no wimp when it comes to combat (S 6 with a reroll to hit and wound) at Initiative speed, plus he is effectivly wearing terminator armour and a storm sheild.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Kharn. Because anyone yelling "BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!!!!!" should get a medal and the fact that he inspires true fear in anyone, especially those who thought they knew no fear? lol :biggrin:

P.S: Also for reasons many have covered and have time again used to reason and justify ever fielding him in a CSM army. 
( Cc monster, killy, cheap, etc)


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Though obviously Mephiston and Skulltaker on Chariot are not Independent Characters.


----------



## Wysten (Dec 14, 2010)

With my biest opinon, Logan. Eternal Warrior, fantastic squad and short term combat boosts and makes one of the more flexable units in the game, Wolf Guard, troops.

Of course, that is silly of me, there are better HQ's out there, just he's a very good one. Like Valcan, he enables entirely new lists to be crafted from the codexes.

Brail is probably the most cost effective though. 130 points for a Stormsheild and Thunder Hammer which enables the Dark Angels termie squads? That sounds very good.


Though, there is always Marbo. Depth Charge! XD


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Hmm... A lot of the Marine characters are candidates, particularly Pedro and Vulkan but on balance I'd say the best independent character is Skarbrand.

Why? Simply because his abilites make for a much more interesting game for both players.


----------



## misinformed (Mar 29, 2010)

Just to be different... Nightbringer! Ha, no point limit on this thread, so enjoy the C'tan.

Really curious what the 5th edition version of him will be like in 2013...


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

space wolves-Logan
blood angels -mephiston
tyranids-doom of milingthay


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Comissar lords, for the ability to hide 50 man units by just wearing a cloak
or commissar yarrick, for making Ghazghkull cry so many times.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Azreal for the four up invuln. he gives whatever squad he rides with.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

i like the new Eldar Autarch with Power Weapon because he has a lots of detail and i would like to paint him one day


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

High_Seraph said:


> Azreal for the four up invuln. he gives whatever squad he rides with.


He does what now?

And people keep saying mephy, like Aramoro said, isn't an IC.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

...misinformed all the c'tan are MC's not IC, hence the lack of tyranid MC's.


----------



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

How about the Swarmlord with Tyrant Guard? He _counts_ as an IC as long as he's with them lol


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Vaz said:


> Njal. That fuckers always forgotten because of his expense. Toughest bastard to kill, semi-wolf lord master psyker.


I took Njal once and he got turned into a smouldering crater by three Basalisk shells in the first round. I never took him again...

I think Abaddon or Ragnar Blackmane are the best IC's in terms of close-combat awesomeness. 

Rev


----------



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

The fact that it took 3 Basilisks to kill him is rather impressive i must say


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Xela said:


> The fact that it took 3 Basilisks to kill him is rather impressive i must say


not really, his 2+ save would protect him from most of the barrage, but no eternal warrior and only toughness 4 means he is just as much a pushover as any marine character, and if the basis were squadroned what else can they shoot at?


----------



## Xela (Dec 22, 2010)

I forgot about the lack of eternal warrior


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

abaddon is a great independent character but skulltaker is also very powerful rending on a 4+ with instant death is deadly put him on a chariot to make him fast and your in trouble


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Abaddon would maul skulltaker. I have a 4+ invul and EW so rending and ID dont really matter, meanwhile I make more attacks at higher str.


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Abaddon would maul skulltaker. I have a 4+ invul and EW so rending and ID dont really matter, meanwhile I make more attacks at higher str.


its not who would win in a fight between the two of them though its who would do better overall


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes, so clearly, skulltaker ISN'T better overall.


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

well that's why i put both there names down


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Actually the c'tan are independet characters they just cant join squads.


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

aboytervigon said:


> Actually the c'tan are independet characters they just cant join squads.


i forgot about that... well my votes for the nightbringer now lol


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

Straken? Perhaps not the best, but he is great fun to use. The groans are almost as loud as those for Marbo.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

too bad none of those are IC's.


----------



## Hooobit (Dec 5, 2010)

Barahoth (spelling?) the leader of the swooping hawks i think.

Absolutely anihilated my Dark angels command squad once.
But a 4thED space marines Chapter master with master crafted-thunder hammmer, iron halo, bolt pistol, term honours, artificer armour and bionics gave me something like 7 attack if he charges and the thunder hammer rules that used to be "opponents strike last if hit" aka. I'll pound your ass in round 2.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Hooobit said:


> Barahoth (spelling?) the leader of the swooping hawks i think.
> 
> Absolutely anihilated my Dark angels command squad once.
> But a 4thED space marines Chapter master with master crafted-thunder hammmer, iron halo, bolt pistol, term honours, artificer armour and bionics gave me something like 7 attack if he charges and the thunder hammer rules that used to be "opponents strike last if hit" aka. I'll pound your ass in round 2.



Baraharroth sucks, possibly the worst phoenix lord. And your chapter master may have been good, but my last ed chaos lord would demolish that. Str7 I5 power weapon. Or 8 str5 power weapon attacks. and a 2+/4++


----------



## Hooobit (Dec 5, 2010)

Might not have been 4th ED, which was the one with the crimson fists last stand on the front? the whole thing linched on the "survive the first round of combat you little metal basterd" method of thinking.

The elder Avatar and Wraithlord "hide-n-seek" method was the best ever tho. They should win.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Ah good old super daemon princes, even the leader of the DA feared him. Dread axe R. I. P


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Lelith does have power weapon attacks.

The best is Vect.

WS8, always wound on 3s, no save, 2+ inv. Owe, and he can heal himself.

Only draw back?

No EW.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Orochi said:


> Lelith does have power weapon attacks.


something everyone misses.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Until their marine squads lay dead on the table, good thing my nurgle marines can still take that charge.


----------

